# hybrid vs. hard side TT



## ziggy355 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife and I are looking to buy, we love the hybrids, called expandables by some. But we are curioius. We are curioius if anyone that has one has had any major difficulties, and how weather proof are they, or should we be looking at a hard side travel trailer.  
We have been to many dealers, some say the hybrids are very troublesome,  in the shop all the time kinda stuff, while others adore the little things. I dont want to buy something I cant use, or something that will spend more time in the shop than I use.
Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## s.harrington (Jul 26, 2006)

Re: hybrid vs. hard side TT

Anytime you put a hole in the front or side of a trailer its a potential leak.  However despite their light weight construction the worst part about them is their cheesy floors.  Most do not have good floor construction so I would look at that first.


----------



## CamperDude (Jul 31, 2006)

RE: hybrid vs. hard side TT

Hi ziggy355.

My wife and I  purchased an '04 23 foot Coyote Hybrid made by KZ, back in March of this year. It is our first hardside. We spent the last 11 years camping in a pop-up.

We looked at both styles and went with the hybrid because we liked the idea of the fold out bunks. 
Our thought was the bedroom was out of the way so to speak. I have bunks on each side in the rear and one on the front. We love it. 

When we don't have our grandchildren with us, we open one of the rear bunks and utilize it for storage of our luggage.

The only problem I have had was a small leak at the seam on the roof and the front wall. I cleaned the old caulking and re-caulked it myself and it's like new. 

Good luck with whatever you buy. 

CamperDude.........


----------



## ziggy355 (Aug 2, 2006)

Re: hybrid vs. hard side TT

Thanks for the info, I believe you just made up our mind for us.


----------



## Earl R (Jan 7, 2007)

Re: hybrid vs. hard side TT

has anyone heard anything about the new jayco jayfeather lightweights?  We are lookibng to purchase a 26' exp.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Jan 8, 2007)

Re: hybrid vs. hard side TT

Some campgrounds in bear country will not accept hybrids because of the canvas.


----------

